# Big D~ shop is not following through



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2014)

I have had a friend repeatedly try to get service from Big d behind the scenes and after MANY empty promises This shop seems not to be good to go at this time.


----------



## independent (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh boy.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 21, 2014)

What does "behing the scenes " mean ?   Do you mean without a recognizable handle from the forum ?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2014)

Private messages and e-mails over and over. I have personally PM'd big D and he takes up to 2 weeks to respond back then its just the same empty promise. I figure someone will see this and wake him up.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 21, 2014)

Raws n more


----------



## afg24 (Jan 21, 2014)

Good post these labs rip people off will get what's coming for them sooner or later


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh goodness I am totally shocked.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 21, 2014)

All sources eventually go bad... 
didn't see this one tho


----------



## SheriV (Jan 21, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> All sources eventually go bad...
> didn't see this one tho




cryptic much?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2014)

He payed and got nothing.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 21, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> The only thing I'm getting out of what heavy posted is his friend wanted free gear and big d isn't sending it.  Now if his friend did indeed pay for something and never received it than I can see there being a real issue.




cmon, when have you ever seen heavy get involved in a free gear scenario


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2014)

He has been e-mailed and PM'd along with Victor for over a month.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 21, 2014)

Warrior


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 21, 2014)

Big D, huh....?

Big ass dissapointment....

Just like that romo guy up in big d.


----------



## Jenie (Jan 21, 2014)

I was interested in some info on their Var and never heard back. 
Maybe he is ill?  
Sorry to hear about this! I am new to all this, but it seems like so many places come and go quickly.. kinda scary


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm hoping its just a series of mistakes and communication issues but we shall see. However, when communication shuts down its usually not a good sign.


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jan 21, 2014)

your lucky hes not responding, I got a cycle couple years ago, just test, only gear ive ever used were I  broke out like I had the measles, had no gains, I swore to never use that shit again,


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't want this thread to turn into bashing. I would just like some accurate communication.

Thanks


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 21, 2014)

I will say if its Raws he bought from Big D then he should be prepared to wait up to 3 months for it. I must admit that is bad on his part he does not explain that up front, but they will show. If your buddy has constantly emailed him hes probably just tired of explaining they are coming from China and take longer.

   is it an order of raws your buddy is waiting on ?


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 21, 2014)

Fuck my life


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> You're fine, this is ONE order that has a minor issue.  Heavy hasn't told the whole story but that's fine.  I'm waiting for big d to chime in.   I think it's pretty unprofessional of him to tell everyone to stop buying because of this.  If I did that about any sponsor he endorsed I'd be banned for bashing.


You only know part of the story.This has been going on for a while now. Big D said he would make things right AFTER dropping the ball previously. You may have some info but don't pretend you have it all. I have the PM's and mailings if it has to come to that. I honestly hope this can just get resolved without any further assumptions on your part. 

Thanks


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 21, 2014)

Heavy Iron Id still like to know if its raws or oils your friend is waiting on.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 21, 2014)

A friend of mine, whom I referred to Big D, paid for an order in late November and it was sent out a few days later, but since then there have been a handful of issues--mostly related to communication (on multiple fronts). To make a long story short, the order was never recieved and we still don't know what is going on. I can't blame my friend for being unhappy at this point, esecially after over a half-dozen e-mails have been sent unanswered over the last 2 months. In fact, he has recieved no information at all since he sent his money and any answers he has gotten have required the intervention of HI and myself. It took over a month just to find out if the order had been sent. It has been another couple weeks since then and my friend has emailed multiple times since to let him know nothing was recieved. I also contacted Big D through Pm during this time. There has been no response. My buddy is a serious competitor and was due to begin his run for the Nationals almost 2 months ago, but has been forced to postpone his off-season due to this issue. When Big D does respond, he appears to be very cool and accomodating, but the response times are just too long (or don't take place at all), especially for an order that was sent out nearly 2 months ago. Keep in mind, it is not just a matter of Big D forgetting to check his PM's on this board, as numerous messages have been sent to the e-mail address on his website. In fact, communication has been attempted through 2 e-mail addresses. A few weeks back Big D apologized for the initial lack of e-mail responses and told me that one of his employees was supposed to be answering his e-mails for him while he was away on vacation, but apparently wasn't. I understand stuff can go wrong and it is not necessarily indicative of underlying problems, so I blew it off as a simple communication isssue between employer and employee, but now it has been a few more weeks and they're still going unanswered.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 22, 2014)

Unlocked and moved to AZ.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 22, 2014)

From my own experience, if you order raws they take a long time to come. If you complain Big D will more than likely offer you a bottle or two of oils to compensate but they will still arrive roughly when the raws do. If you continue to email him each week he will stop responding.

  I have a hard time believing a source that has been around so long would invite trouble for one small order. Instead of repeatedly complaining ,locking, unlocking , moving threads lets just hear the details of the order. If the details end up being anything like " Uh its two bags of raws and two bottles of test , and I ordered a month ago "  then I think there is no issue here.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 22, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> It would be nice if they wrote out the full story instead of only what they want other people to read (and no, I don't know everything that has happened but I do know a lot of info is missing).



  If Im not mistaken not one single detail has been posted about the actual complaint or issue. Quite frankly I do not understand why that wasnt the very first post.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 22, 2014)

NoviceAAS said:


> From my own experience, if you order raws they take a long time to come. If you complain Big D will more than likely offer you a bottle or two of oils to compensate but they will still arrive roughly when the raws do. If you continue to email him each week he will stop responding.
> 
> I have a hard time believing a source that has been around so long would invite trouble for one small order. Instead of repeatedly complaining ,locking, unlocking , moving threads lets just hear the details of the order. If the details end up being anything like " Uh its two bags of raws and two bottles of test , and I ordered a month ago "  then I think there is no issue here.


Please stop posting in this thread. Your assumptions are way off base.

There's an obvious reason details are not being posted. This was a standard order that has been missing for 2 months. Communication has been absolutely horrible. If D can't take 3 minutes out of his day to address board admin then he obviously has MAJOR communication problems.

Thanks


----------



## cube789 (Jan 22, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> To make a long story short.



lol


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 22, 2014)

Soooo. Big D log on yet?


----------



## colochine (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 23, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> It would be nice if they wrote out the full story instead of only what they want other people to read (and no, I don't know everything that has happened but I do know a lot of info is missing).



I included all relevant info...nothing was intentionally left out, other than personla information, such the person who placed the order, what products were included in the order, etc.  If abnything, I left out some of the initial problems that took p;lace.  You ant the "details"...here you go.

An order was placed and money was recived on November 28th.  After the money was recieved, my friend recieved none of the usual order information or any communication at all.  He waited about 1 week then e-mailed Big D asking if the order had been sent and if so, what the tracking number was, etc.  After about a week of recieving no response, he e-mailed again...then waited another week and e-mailed again...then waited another week and e-mailed again...all with zero response.  About a month had gone by at this point with absolutely ZERO communication of any kind.  At this time I told my friend that I would try and contact Big D in an attempt to get this resolved.  I pm'd Big D a couple of times and got zero response, so about a week after sending my first PM, I contacted HI in the hope that he could get in touch with Big D and fix the problem.  A couple days later Big D sent me a pm explaining that he was on vacation and that someone was supposed to be answering e-mails for him while he was away, but apparently was not.  He apologized and saif he would immediately overnight the order, along with some extra stuff for his troubles.  The next day my friend recieved an e-mail saying that his order had been shipped on December 2nd.  At this juncture it had been over a month since the order was sent out.  After checking the tracking, it showed that the order ended up somewhere in (insert city), but did not make it beyond that point.  My friend immediately e-mailed him to let him know that the order never arrived, and I did a few days later through PM.  Several more e-mails were sent since then, including through an alternate e-mail adress...and there has been zero response.  I contacted HI a couple days ago in a last ditch effort to get this resolved and he posted this thread, as I am assuming he is not able to reach Big D either.

There you go...that is the whole story.  Mistakes happen...I get that...and I don't have a problem with that as long as the UGL makes things right, but when a customer can't even get in contact with the UGL to resolve a simple problem like this, there is a major communication problem...and the communication problem is not just one one front.  1.)  No conformation info was sent after recieving money  2) Customers unable to contact Big D for nearly 2 months  3)  Mods & Admins unable to contact Big D within an acceptable timeframe.  4) Big D not knowing when orders have been sent out  5) Comunication issues between Big D and his employees  6) Ongoing communication issues even after being brought to the attention of Big D.

Believe me, I would have MUCH rather preferred that things never reached this point, but my friend is now out a considerable chunk of change ad I feel obligated to help him, especially after I was the one who referred him!  My friend was originally a client of mine--still is--and this issue has cost him more money than what he has lost on the order, in addition to messing up plans he set months in advance.  Over 2 months ago he hired me for coaching, as well as a caterer to prepare all his meals for him.  He paid for these services up-front and has been unable to use them, as it doesn't make much sense to get started without any gear!  While I will certainly prolong his contract because of this, I severely doubt the caterer will do the same...not to mention the loss of time.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 23, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Ok, here's what I have to say... IF you're right at the end of this, I'll step down as rep. However you still haven't posted everything, you said you did but you didn't. I'll let you decide if you want to post everything or just some stuff that suits your needs.
> 
> How come you never went through the reps anyways, you know what they are here for, instead you bypass them and go straight to admin..
> 
> ...



Like I said, that was the whole story...and I have all the pm's and the e-mail communications to back it up from start to finish, including the communications from Big D, in which he said the things I mentioned above.  So, cut the bullshit, as i just listed the entire chain of eents from start to finish.  If you say something is missing, quite blowing smoke up people's asses and say what is being left out.

Why didn't I contact a rep?  I WAS a rep!!!!!  Remember that?  As his own rep I couldn't even contact him!!!  As far as posting a link to my original post about Big D and then asking how I went from that to this, trust me, you don't want to ask that question, so I wouldn't press this if I were you.  If it were my decision, I would have never raised this question, but you put this out there and forced me to respond.  If you press it further, I will answer directly and I don't think Big D will be very happy with you in the end. 

So, after not being able to contact Big D as a rep, I contacted HI privately who contacted a close friend of Big D's---the one who I think suggested Big D come over here as a sponsor.  He was NOT happy to hear what was going on.  We went through the right channels and handled things in the right way...and we have been patient in dealing with this.  There is no need for your insinuations.   I can back up everything I say, as I have every single email and PM saved involving everyone, including those from Big D.  I am trying to do this nicely for Big D's sake...because I truly don't know why he can't be reached or how these issues came to be, but I suggest you drop the confrontational and accusatory tone because regardless of what you might think, there is no wrong doing or malicous intent on this side.  If there were, things would have been handled far differently.  I didn't even know this thread was being posted until I was pm'd and told it was here.


----------



## colorado (Jan 23, 2014)

Big D was a source a while ago and he did the same thing. This isn't the first time he's done this. It's too bad too. He knows his shit. I was one of his very first customers before he was kicked off of this site under a different user name. Then he went legit on another site and fell off after a while over there too. I forget the name of the forum but he was one of the biggest names over there. Brotherhood of pain maybe?? This was a few years back.

Anyway, hope everything works out.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Ok, here's what I have to say... IF you're right at the end of this, I'll step down as rep.  However you still haven't posted everything, you said you did but you didn't.  I'll let you decide if you want to post everything or just some stuff that suits your needs.
> 
> How come you never went through the reps anyways, you know what they are here for, instead you bypass them and go straight to admin..



With all due respect you have zero pull with D and can't reach him any faster than Victor or me. Essentially as a rep you are a cheerleader high fiving the gimmicks that post TD's and you run interference on valid complaints like this one to get a few vials.  Sorry to be so blunt.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 23, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> However you still haven't posted everything, you said you did but you didn't.  I'll let you decide if you want to post everything or just some stuff that suits your needs.



Did people gang up on big D and now he's taking his ball and leaving the playground?


----------



## murf23 (Jan 23, 2014)

Communication has been an issue since day 1 nobody can debate that . Why anybody would want to deal with somebody who dont care enough to respond to paying customers or Admins questions is beyond me . Most importantly why have reps when you dont even respond to them. How many times already have we heard farve or Vic or Mike post something bout not hearing from him or when he gets back to me . Whole sitaution doesnt make ya feel to comfortable bout placing an order IMO


----------



## colochine (Jan 23, 2014)

colorado said:


> Big D was a source a while ago and he did the same thing. This isn't the first time he's done this. It's too bad too. He knows his shit. I was one of his very first customers before he was kicked off of this site under a different user name. Then he went legit on another site and fell off after a while over there too. I forget the name of the forum but he was one of the biggest names over there. Brotherhood of pain maybe?? This was a few years back.
> 
> Anyway, hope everything works out.



Right on the money.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm ever so upset with all this bullshit, and there really is no excuse for it at all.  Big D has been a friend of mine and I have had him as a sponsor on some of my own boards...never had any big problems with him.  I hope this shit gets fixed soon, but unless he's in a cage somewhere....there is no excuse.  I'm working very hard at trying to reach him and get everyone who sent me a message their problem resolved.  I'm in awe this is happening and I'm very sorry for those of you who have outstanding orders.  If I hear anything, I will post here and will personally contact everyone who has sent me a PM.




/V


----------



## Carverelli (Jan 23, 2014)

When you purposefully steal peoples money out of pure greed  long enough the word gets around- as it should. That's how crooked drug dealers end up with lead poisoning


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 24, 2014)

Guess Big D is gone.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 25, 2014)

Has anyone heard from him??  I gave my word to many of you that I will do all that I can to help those with outstanding orders, but I can not seem to reach him.  IF you have, kindly send me a PM or leave a post here.  Thanks guys.




/V


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 25, 2014)

VictorZ06 said:


> Has anyone heard from him??  I gave my word to many of you that I will do all that I can to help those with outstanding orders, but I can not seem to reach him.  IF you have, kindly send me a PM or leave a post here.  Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, he picked up my money.   That count?


----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2014)

Little Guy said:


> Well, he picked up my money.   That count?



I like how he can take the money bit not respond to emails.


----------



## afg24 (Jan 25, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> I like how he can take the money bit not respond to emails.



Hate hearing shit like this hope fool gets what's coming for him.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 25, 2014)

His web page doesn't have products any more... Not looking good.


----------



## murf23 (Jan 25, 2014)

His cunt attitude all along was a sure sign of how much he really gave a fuck .... He will def be back somewhere along the line with sum excuse and people will still continue to send cash his way . And ppl will again continue to vouche for him when he does return


----------



## Ryano (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't car what he comes on here and says after he way he has treated others I will never order from him. And I'm sure others feel the same way.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 25, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> I like how he can take the money bit not respond to emails.



I doubt he picked it up,  I didn't waive id.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 25, 2014)

Shitty situation all the way around. The guy not only cost my friend money...he cost me money as well. Clients typically don't like to fullfil the terms of their contract when the coach refers them to a source who rips them off. So, Big D did not just steal from my friend-client, he stole from me.

I am sure he will come back eventually with some excuse, such as almost getting pinched by LE...or getting ripped off by a raws supplier...or any other of the numerous excuses that could be given. But, this situation shows all the typical signs of a source that is intentionally ripping people off. Look how things went down. He pays sponsorship fees at a new site...hires reps to build his business...and after a month or two of sending out orders, thing starts to go south. The communication problems begin....he doesn't respond to customer e-mails, but continues taking their money...then he pops back in for a bit to REASSURE everyone that everything is OK...that there was a mix-up when he as on vacation, but now everything is back on track. People continue sending money, but orders still aren't sent and past obligations remain outstanding...and by the time everyone realizes the jig is up, the website goes down and he disappears without sayinag word to anyone.

See, the thing is, if this was a legitimate business issue that was not Big D's fault, he would have known there was a proble before everything went to shit. When a buisiness knows it can't make good on its promises (in this case sending product), it immediately taks steps to protect its reputation and customers. In this case, he would have informed everyone publically that there was an issue and let everyone know not to send any more money, while assuring everyone that he would honor all outstanding orders as soon as possible. Some UGLs have even been known to offer alternate product from their remaining stock in place of the original order, if the customer preferred to do so rather than wait. 


In this case, Big D did none of that. He did what the typical UGL does when intentionally trying to scam people. It's not like he woke up one morning and his stock was suddenly depleted, his website was no longer offering product, and couldn't remember how to check his e-mails or pm's. He knows this thread is here and has likely read every post in it. He knows his time is up, so he took down his website. It is no coincidence that he shut down shop 2 days after this thread went up. As soonas rthings got out of hand and no one was buying the bullshit anymore, he took off. 

There can be no excuse for this type of shit. I can understand a business not wanting to divulge all its private info regarding business problems, but he had numerous opportunities to make things right long before it got to this point. He rode the bullshit train as long as he could and now he knows its over. I honestly thought he would respond to this thread. Up until yesterday I was giving him the benefit of the dount, but after seeing that he had removed all his products from his website, I now consider him a scammer. I have seen this same pattern multiple times now from UGLs that screw people over. Now, I am angry and if Big D values his busines on other sites he may want to consider that before writing us all off. I am giving him a few more day to make things right...and if he does, I will forget about it and move on.


----------



## Dannie (Jan 25, 2014)

His shop is always down for the weekend. I bet it will be back an running on Monday.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 25, 2014)

Dannie said:


> His shop is always down for the weekend. I bet it will be back an running on Monday.



Yeah,  you'd think as a former rep Mike would know that every weekend his website shows no products available.   Which also means you can't get payment instructions.


----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2014)

Lets just hope for the best.


----------



## murf23 (Jan 25, 2014)

Dannie said:


> His shop is always down for the weekend. I bet it will be back an running on Monday.




I dont think you have a clue what is goin on


----------



## Dannie (Jan 25, 2014)

murf23 said:


> I dont think you have a clue what is goin on


I beg to disagree, I was following this thread since day 1 as I was about to place an order on some Bold Ace from Big D... not many sponsors carry this exotic drug.
The only think I didn't know was the fact that Mike Arnold used to rep for Big D. 

@Little Guy, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## murf23 (Jan 25, 2014)

So then I guess what your sayin is just wait till monday and he will be here to straighting it out lol . My bad I guess you do have a clue its just a totally ridiculous clue .


----------



## Dannie (Jan 25, 2014)

murf23 said:


> So then I guess what your sayin is just wait till monday and he will be here to straighting it out lol . My bad I guess you do have a clue its just a totally ridiculous clue .


You have misunderstood my post cos that's not what I said or implied.


----------



## murf23 (Jan 25, 2014)

To me it sounded like thats eactly what you implied . My apology if I came off rude


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 26, 2014)

Little Guy said:


> Yeah, you'd think as a former rep Mike would know that every weekend his website shows no products available. Which also means you can't get payment instructions.



Maybe so, but it means little overall...and it also goes to show how great the communication was when I was with him. Not very. Like I said, it has been a long time now and customer e-mails are going unanswered for months...and and I am not the only one experiencing these same problems.  The Admin, myself, and others cannot contact him either, incluidng through PM.  Several complaints have been filed now...all centering around the same shit. Like I said, I am waiting a few more days and if things are made right, I will move on without any animosity whatsoever.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 26, 2014)

Good sources go bad... it happened before, it will happen again.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 26, 2014)

*i will never go bad! NEVER! and i will NEVER scam! 
GOD SEE EVERYTHING!*


----------



## independent (Jan 26, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *i will never go bad! NEVER! and i will NEVER scam!
> GOD SEE EVERYTHING!*



Big true.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 26, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *i will never go bad! NEVER! and i will NEVER scam!
> GOD SEE EVERYTHING!*



GDI this deserves a like!!!


----------



## s2h (Jan 27, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Big true.



Big Truer!!!


----------



## CooperT (Jan 27, 2014)

vic, got an email wih tracking numbers , we shall see what happens


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2014)

Still zero communication and zero TD for Mike's friend.


----------



## s2h (Jan 27, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Still zero communication and zero TD for Mike's friend.



looks like a missed field goal too me...


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 30, 2014)

CooperT said:


> vic, got an email wih tracking numbers , we shall see what happens



Glad he sent you something....but at this point, I don't know how much water that holds.  I'm trying bro.....for you, and for everyone else who contacted me.  PLEASE keep me posted....here, or via PM.  Thanks brother.




/V


----------



## Jenie (Jan 30, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Shitty situation all the way around. The guy not only cost my friend money...he cost me money as well. Clients typically don't like to fullfil the terms of their contract when the coach refers them to a source who rips them off. So, Big D did not just steal from my friend-client, he stole from me.
> 
> I am sure he will come back eventually with some excuse, such as almost getting pinched by LE...or getting ripped off by a raws supplier...or any other of the numerous excuses that could be given. But, this situation shows all the typical signs of a source that is intentionally ripping people off. Look how things went down. He pays sponsorship fees at a new site...hires reps to build his business...and after a month or two of sending out orders, thing starts to go south. The communication problems begin....he doesn't respond to customer e-mails, but continues taking their money...then he pops back in for a bit to REASSURE everyone that everything is OK...that there was a mix-up when he as on vacation, but now everything is back on track. People continue sending money, but orders still aren't sent and past obligations remain outstanding...and by the time everyone realizes the jig is up, the website goes down and he disappears without sayinag word to anyone.
> 
> ...



Perfect post on this topic!


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Jenie said:


> Perfect essay on this topic!



Fixed


----------



## cube789 (Jan 31, 2014)

wake me up when the neg party starts pls


----------



## CooperT (Jan 31, 2014)

in all fairness to this source , wanted all interested to know that i did receive half my order so far from Big D , with the other seeming to be in limbo at the moment.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 31, 2014)

CooperT said:


> in all fairness to this source , wanted all interested to know that i did receive half my order so far from Big D , with the other seeming to be in limbo at the moment.



Bout time


----------



## CooperT (Jan 31, 2014)

You know, its a damn shame this didnt go better for him here at IMF. Gear was well packed, looks great, and from reading about him on other forums, the gear is much enjoyed by many.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 1, 2014)

CooperT said:


> You know, its a damn shame this didnt go better for him here at IMF. Gear was well packed, looks great, and from reading about him on other forums, the gear is much enjoyed by many.



Gear really is some of the best I've had.  In any case, you got only half of your order as of now....correct???




/V


----------



## CooperT (Feb 2, 2014)

V, that is correct. Sending emails to try to rectify, thanks for continuing to help us.


----------

